# SciFiExplorations - Newsletter for SF Fans



## ratsy (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello Everyone. I recently got together with a few authors I'm working with and we created a newsletter to promote indie and small press SF authors. Sign up now and get a 5-book bundle by Isaac Hooke and a short story by Ralph Kern!

We talk a lot about collaboration, and this is the ultimate 'working together for the greater good' kind of project. Every author we approached about it was excited by the prospect. We will send emails to you twice a month, with a couple of our author partner's new releases and/or book sales. We also spotlight a Keystroke Medium interview with an author. 

So come over to SciFiExplorations and become and Explorer today!


----------



## Cathbad (Sep 14, 2016)

Already signed up!


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Sep 16, 2016)

Me too.


----------



## ratsy (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey guys, the author partner page is live now! And growing

Author Partners


----------



## Nick B (Sep 16, 2016)

Great stuff, just signed up.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Sep 19, 2016)

ratsy said:


> Hey guys, the author partner page is live now! And growing
> 
> Author Partners



Hmm, i need to update my page it seems...


----------



## Mr Orange (Sep 23, 2016)

signed up. looks good


----------

